
Nvidia Crushes Its Q4 Earnings, Posts 41% Revenue Growth Year-Over-Year - joeyespo
https://techgage.com/news/nvidia-crushes-its-q4-earnings-posts-41-revenue-growth-yoy/
======
ganoushoreilly
I would bet a strong percentage isn’t “gaming” but mining, which is going to
prove more volatile for their revenue stream over time.

